# Pensacola Treasure Pickers Retail Store



## TraderDan

My Partner and I canvas the county looking for treasures , to resell at a good prices and come across some interesting items from week to week. Come on in and check us out. We have Lots of Fishing stuff, rods, reels, lures, etc. - Hunting items, some Military stuff, Tools, Knives, Ammo, all sorts of Cool/Wierd stuff that you will not find everywhere. Lots of Man Cave Items, Beer Signs and Lights and Sports Stuff.Antiques, Uniques, and Funktiques. We are located in Ensley at 85 W. Hood Dr. just south of Walmart on Hwy 29 and Open from 9:00 to 6:00 Mon - Sat. Come on in and Say You are a PFF Member and recieve from 10% to 25% off depending on Item. We love to wheel and deal. But Do Not Carry Firearms, and cannot Buy InStore. So if you wish to sell or trade we can come to your house and buy. 850-912-4651, 
Thank You, TraderDan.


----------



## fishn4fun

I usually stop by there at least once a month didn't know it was owned by a member. Lots of cool stuff


----------



## Linkovich

Seen a lot of your stuff on craigslist, everything has seemed very reasonably prices. Didn't know a forum member owned, I'll be sure to stop by next time I'm out that way!


----------



## rob883

been in there a few times.The staff always friendly and helpful.The items for sale nothing at all made me do a double take saying WTF are they thinking with that price.All good quality items.I did not see any junk in there.All that i looked was in good shape and working order !!! I highly recommend you to go by there to have a look at what bargains you might find !!!! Good folks and well run business.


----------



## TraderDan

*Thanks*

Thanks for the kind reviews guys, Hope to see more and more members this year. Thanks again, Danny


----------

